# Types of Gamers



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

We all know their are different types of gamers. Casual Gamers (plays games once in a while like everyone else or just for fun) Core/Hardcore Gamers (Who play for the fun, the story, and a passion of gaming and play endless hours) If you know any other types of gamers please let me know. Also what games are conaidered obscure and mainstream? Is Call of Duty, Madden and NBA 2K mainstream games for casual gamers? could their profits make other companies go out of business?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

That's an interesting topic. I wasn't made aware that there were different types of gamers until 9th grade where I heard some kid call another kid a casual gamer as an insult. To be honest, I found it laughable, and to this day I still find it laughable. I don't consider myself either casual or hardcore. I tend to straddle the line between both. I prefer to call myself passionate, meaning I like to play for fun, but I also like to dedicate myself to learning about the creative process behind a game. 

The casual crowd tends to be a bit annoying due to their ignorance, although not everyone falls into that mold obviously. For example, on Nintendo's youtube channel, there is a commercial for New Super Mario Bros 2 featuring Gabriell Douglass. The message of the commercial is, "I am not a gamer, but I like playing this game." In another video featuring her, she said something about how she enjoys playing Nintendo 3DS because it has new powerups. I mean, I just find it funny how she mistook the game itself for the name of the system. 

The problem with having someone like this represent your product is that it tends to encourage more ignorance. Nintendo just wants everyone to know that Mario is a game that basically anybody can pick up and enjoy. Same message they wanted to deliver with the Wii. But apparently, many people who bought the Wii just played it for a few days, then got bored of it because they just aren't into gaming. People like senior citizens, really young children, parents, girls (no offense to the ladies here) could pick up the system and enjoy it, but are they going to stick with gaming? Chances are they won't, and that is what defines casual. 

I guess I'm just trying to say that it can be frustrating trying to share a hobby like this with people that don't care all that much. Those people will never experience a game with a strong storyline, memorable characters, and excellent music because they simply refuse to. It's like trying to explain to someone how the book you are reading is long and detailed, but some of the best fiction you will ever have the pleasure of reading, but that person will only read light, simple stories that always end happily. 

I know this is long enough already, but I will speak about Call of Duty and Madden briefly. Yes, I do consider these games casual, the same way I consider Mario Kart casual or Wii Sports casual. These games aren't meant to be extremely deep, but are meant to be played competitively with friends or online. Essentially, they are party games. Of course, you could take the time to get really good at the game and master it and completely own everybody, playing it in a more hardcore fashion, but that doesn't change the fact that they are released just for fun. 

And to be honest, there is absolutely nothing wrong with a casual style game. They serve their purpose and I will play them if I just want to relax and have fun. But if my convoluted message above wasn't clear, I'm simply saying that balance is the key to life. Be open minded when it comes to games. Play whatever you are interested in and can get your hands on. I have no idea if there are any other types of gamers besides the two that you mentioned, but I do know that I personally and someone who just loves to play games and engross myself in a developer's hard work. Playing a really good game for hours on end is, like I said above, getting addicted to a great book and not being able to put it down.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

Casual vs. hardcore is one gamer type. People also catagorize themselves by game systems and game genres.

PC/Mac gamers vs. console gamers

MMO gamers, FPS gamers, RTS gamers, RPG gamers, Sports gamers, Puzzle gamers, Sim gamers etc.

I used to be a hardcore gamer, but for the last several years I'm definately a casual gamer. I have a PS3, but it's it's basically a $300 Skyrim game  I'm a PC gamer. I also find MMO's to be the most superior game genre I've ever come across. I've played almost every major MMO title in existance and many minor ones.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Casual. I dont play much. Maybe till black ops2 come out, ill be there all day.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a fairly casual retro-gamer. I don't play anything beyond the PS2.

Also, I'm fond of the Atari Jaguar...










...does that make me a bad person?


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks guys I love the long explanation about gamers and gaming. im definately hardcore i play games roughly 20-30 hours a week. Lately its on weekends only to focus on my grades. Anyway I'm a horror gamer, puzzle gamer, and shooter, Simulation gammer when I was little, and spongebob gamer when I was little as well, MMO I don't like two much, I don't know why. I feel like casual gamers should just rent games since they don't put that much time into them, they can save money in this low economy. I never seen or heard of this Atari Jaguar i'm going to research this it seems interesting. Im also casual when it comes to Sims, and RPG's and arcade. But I wish more people would be open minded to try other vide games like Mass Effect, Dead Space, and Crysis but hey it's their life let them miss out, lol.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm tired of this attitude that gaming was so much better back in the day. People blench at the site of derivative First Person Shooters but back in the day Platformers were the cash cow that was regularly churned out. Hell, they even made the Blues Brothers a platformer game - how was that possible? Deplorable movie tie in games still existed back then, constant remakes of Street Fighter games still existed. You're always going to get garbage to make a quick buck.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Rixy said:


> I'm tired of this attitude that gaming was so much better back in the day. People blench at the site of derivative First Person Shooters but back in the day Platformers were the cash cow that was regularly churned out. Hell, they even made the Blues Brothers a platformer game - how was that possible? Deplorable movie tie in games still existed back then, constant remakes of Street Fighter games still existed. You're always going to get garbage to make a quick buck.


Agreed. Mega Man was essentially the Call of Duty of the NES days. Every single release was basically the exact same game with slight tweaks. Modern gaming has plenty of innovation, but people ignore it because of confirmation bias. It's fine to prefer games in other days. I tend to think retro games are the best, but I'm also not ignorant to the work that many developers do these days to make their games as good as they can. Gaming, ironically, may have been even worse when I was a kid since mainstream review websites didn't exist, so every game you bought was a gamble.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

I didn't think much about how casual or hardcore gaming can be until:

a) SNK/Capcom fighting games introduced combos so now there are uploaded videos of fans doing crazy character combos and tutorials
b) Pokemon introduced IV and EV training

I'm a casual gamer. I just play games, sometimes I play for endless hours to achieve extra stuff (such as FF 10 monster arena/Red Dead missions) but I still don't think that is hardcore gaming.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

greenee said:


> I didn't think much about how casual or hardcore gaming can be until:
> 
> a) SNK/Capcom fighting games introduced combos so now there are uploaded videos of fans doing crazy character combos and tutorials
> b) Pokemon introduced IV and EV training
> ...


I'm the same way usually. I think it's funny to see people obsess over EV and IV training and nature's for their pokemon, but the vast majority of the time none of that really matters, at least for the main game. It only exists for those who want to play competitively, and because these factors have so many different variables that could make or break your team, they just give up and hack the game to get the team they want.

It's fun when I play my games to come up with unique strategies to beat monsters, but I don't think that makes me hardcore.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

man back in the day i used to eat sleep and breath for Fallout 3 (PC) im about to get it again for the Xbox360 so i can imagine all hell is about to break loose once again


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

I love old rpgs Might and magic,Divinite divinity,Neverwinter Nights, Baldurs gate


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm the same way usually. I think it's funny to see people obsess over EV and IV training and nature's for their pokemon, but the vast majority of the time none of that really matters, at least for the main game. It only exists for those who want to play competitively, and because these factors have so many different variables that could make or break your team, they just give up and hack the game to get the team they want.
> 
> It's fun when I play my games to come up with unique strategies to beat monsters, but I don't think that makes me hardcore.


I gotta be honest and say I am guilty myself of EV training. My metagross kicks ***


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I had Pokemon black and White but I lost it 

Anyway Typhlosion, Blaziken, Jolteon, Gardevoir, Togekiss, Glaceon, and Hydreigon are my fav Pokemons! Gotta Catch'em All!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't played past 3rd gen because of lack of funds unfortunately. I never even finished Ruby when I first played it. Got my *** handed to me by the elite four. 

I want to get back into pokemon eventually.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Games were a bit better back in the days because they relied on their game play to wow audiences, and not their graphics. You can release a complete crappy game with great graphics nowadays which is what a lot of the developers are doing now. 

For the OP, there's casual, casual hardcore, and hardcore. A lot of games, especially f2p, push players into being hardcore of some aspect. They want you hooked, playing the game. Sub games can get away with it because they already got paid, so casual is better. More casual than hardcore.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm the same way usually. I think it's funny to see people obsess over EV and IV training and nature's for their pokemon, but the vast majority of the time none of that really matters, at least for the main game.


I've never really heard of anyone giving much of a damn about EVs during the story. You can blow through everything with one guy if you really want to. I can kinda understand people that go for or at least avoid certain natures within the main game though. You don't want something that ****s up attack growths on a fighting type or special attack growths on a psychic. IVs are rarely all so terrible that something is completely unusable during the story though, I'll give you that.

OT -

Glorious PC Gaming Master Race
Dirty Console Gaming Peasants

/thread


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I've never really heard of anyone giving much of a damn about EVs during the story. You can blow through everything with one guy if you really want to. I can kinda understand people that go for or at least avoid certain natures within the main game though. You don't want something that ****s up attack growths on a fighting type or special attack growths on a psychic. IVs are rarely all so terrible that something is completely unusable during the story though, I'll give you that.
> 
> OT -
> 
> ...


People usually battle over wi fi (which is why I avoid it like heck). I got pokemon emerald and at the battle pike I couldn't beat that snake girl's damn milotic and then i learned about EVs and IVs so I wanted to have my own lol.

I have ev trained but not IV trained. it's too much hassle.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot to mention that a lot of hardcore gamers are also some of the biggest dicks. I say that because they insult everyone else that doesn't fit into their narrow standard of what a game should be. Apparently if I choose to play a Wii game over a PS3 game, I'm somehow ruining the gaming industry by playing casual games, when at the end of the day I frankly don't give a **** what system or type of game I play as long as it's fun and keeps me engaged. Apparently a lot of people want the fun aspect of games stripped out in favor of obnoxiously pretentious storylines. 

Not saying I don't enjoy games with obnoxiously pretentious storylines. I'm a Metal Gear Solid fan after all. But there is more than enough room for simpler, pure fun games as well. I haven't noticed the claim that games are being dumbed down and catered to casual audiences. I honestly think a lot of modern games are harder than even some classics. But then again, people always take a couple examples from the most popular franchises (like Call of Duty for example) and apply it to the entire industry as a whole.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

greenee said:


> People usually battle over wi fi (which is why I avoid it like heck).


Yeah. I was just referring to the main story. No wifi involved. Some people actually do choose to obsess over IVs and EVs and I just don't understand it. The only thing I do with the main (offline) game is avoid certain natures to avoid getting a gimped party member. It's all pretty much a must if you intend to play online against others (and intend to win) though.



greenee said:


> I have ev trained but not IV trained. it's too much hassle.


EV training seems to be getting easier and less time consuming with every new game, honestly. I have never and probably never will bother with breeding for perfect IVs though. Too luck based and time consuming. This coming from someone with way too much free time on their hands. I've always just ended up using a simple hacking tool to modify the team to end up the same as a team that had been "legitimately" EV trained or bred for perfect IVs. You get the exact same result without putting in massive amounts of time to something so boring and unrelated to online play. You just get to jump right into it without spending a week of play time getting the perfect team together.

Some people really look down on players for it, but I have no idea why other than you posing a threat to their sense of elitism they get from doing it the "right" way. I think I just take people too seriously when they don't deserve it though. :b


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Im a hardcore strategy gamer. Casual on everthing else


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I'm a fairly casual retro-gamer. I don't play anything beyond the PS2.
> 
> Also, I'm fond of the Atari Jaguar...
> 
> ...


Then we are both bad people. Like 2 years ago me and my buddy obsessed over ruiner pinball. If you don't have it, snatch it up.

Retro gamer as well. Though my ps3 has been getting my attention the past year.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Yeah. I was just referring to the main story. No wifi involved. Some people actually do choose to obsess over IVs and EVs and I just don't understand it. The only thing I do with the main (offline) game is avoid certain natures to avoid getting a gimped party member. It's all pretty much a must if you intend to play online against others (and intend to win) though.
> 
> EV training seems to be getting easier and less time consuming with every new game, honestly. I have never and probably never will bother with breeding for perfect IVs though. Too luck based and time consuming. This coming from someone with way too much free time on their hands. I've always just ended up using a simple hacking tool to modify the team to end up the same as a team that had been "legitimately" EV trained or bred for perfect IVs. You get the exact same result without putting in massive amounts of time to something so boring and unrelated to online play. You just get to jump right into it without spending a week of play time getting the perfect team together.
> 
> Some people really look down on players for it, but I have no idea why other than you posing a threat to their sense of elitism they get from doing it the "right" way. I think I just take people too seriously when they don't deserve it though. :b


Yeah my thoughts exactly. Trading pokemon's also gotten really easier too. I managed to trade a zorua; I asked for a hydreigon and didn't think i'd get one but someone sent me their level 93 hydreigon O_O I don't use it though because of its nature lol. But yeah I think EV training is easier than IV training although I've never hacked my game because I don't know how.

I once asked on a forum to rate my ingame team and I knew nothing about EV training/Metagame and someone rated my team -5/10 because they thought I was going to go into metagame with that 

I also think pokemon got hardcore when they introduced the Battle Frontier etc. I never knew why the pokemon there were so strong!

What kind of EV-trained pokemon do you have btw? I have an EV trained Metagross, Salamence and Garchomp  I'm trying to EV train more but I keep losing track of EVs :O


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

greenee said:


> Yeah my thoughts exactly. Trading pokemon's also gotten really easier too. I managed to trade a zorua; I asked for a hydreigon and didn't think i'd get one but someone sent me their level 93 hydreigon O_O I don't use it though because of its nature lol. But yeah I think EV training is easier than IV training although I've never hacked my game because I don't know how.
> 
> I once asked on a forum to rate my ingame team and I knew nothing about EV training/Metagame and someone rated my team -5/10 because they thought I was going to go into metagame with that
> 
> ...


Do you use bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net? I'm always there when I get into a pokemon mood. I also use serebii.net.

I'm kind of weird with my pokemon games because I grind constantly. Not even EV training, just random grinding with different kinds of pokemon to see what might be useful and what isn't. I could just use a guide, but that's not all that fun.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

greenee said:


> What kind of EV-trained pokemon do you have btw? I have an EV trained Metagross, Salamence and Garchomp  I'm trying to EV train more but I keep losing track of EVs :O


Nothing currently. :b I had a gimmicky obnoxious team of 3 that I'd use for random wifi that worked pretty well on my first Black save, but I ended up wiping my save to play through the story itself again about a year ago. Currently taking my time playing Black 2 (2-3 hours a day) and might make another team after finishing the game.

Assuming you've even come near any of the newer games and know the names I'm about to list off, I think it was something like Reuniclus, Conkeldurr and Scrafty. Couldn't remember the moves/stats even if I tried. :b Was a fun setup from what I can actually remember though. I've never been "truly competitive" in that I've never signed up for a site like Smogon or played by their rules, but I do enjoy random wifi from time to time. Playing the occasional really skilled Japanese guy with 2000+ wins can be fun. Some people use really interesting teams/setups. A lot of clever stuff I could never hope to think up on my own. Really fun. Even if it involves me getting my *** handed to me 9 times out of 10. :teeth

I think I've accidentally completely derailed this thread...


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

> forgot to mention that a lot of hardcore gamers are also some of the biggest dicks. I say that because they insult everyone else that doesn't fit into their narrow standard of what a game should be. Apparently if I choose to play a Wii game over a PS3 game, I'm somehow ruining the gaming industry by playing casual games, when at the end of the day I frankly don't give a **** what system or type of game I play as long as it's fun and keeps me engaged. Apparently a lot of people want the fun aspect of games stripped out in favor of obnoxiously pretentious storylines.
> 
> Not saying I don't enjoy games with obnoxiously pretentious storylines. I'm a Metal Gear Solid fan after all. But there is more than enough room for simpler, pure fun games as well. I haven't noticed the claim that games are being dumbed down and catered to casual audiences. I honestly think a lot of modern games are harder than even some classics. But then again, people always take a couple examples from the most popular franchises (like Call of Duty for example) and apply it to the entire industry as a whole.


People can play a casual game for fun I agree, but I don't agree with some hardcore gamers saying that being a casual gamer is bad. I think its acceptable, but I feel some cassual gamers need to try more obscure games or games at least not as popular as Call of Duty or Madden. Somehow im ok with Mario and Pokemon.

Also a game cannot have the fun gone by any means, thats the main point of the game the fun. If they want a story then they should go to a movie complex and catch a film, get an interactive movie, or something. A story just makes the gameplay more intense its not a necessity.

But I am getting outraged that alot of companies are trying to model their games like call of Duty. Video games need to be different, and have variety and each needs to be as unique as possible, in its own way, not related to another game that makes billions of dollars.

I totally agree with you.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Do you use bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net? I'm always there when I get into a pokemon mood. I also use serebii.net.
> 
> I'm kind of weird with my pokemon games because I grind constantly. Not even EV training, just random grinding with different kinds of pokemon to see what might be useful and what isn't. I could just use a guide, but that's not all that fun.


I use serebii.net the most. bulba's alright but i still like serebii. I use it for wi fi events ))

Nah you're not weird for grinding lol. The only time I used a guide for a pokemon was for Pokemon Emerald for that fricken battle frontier which I kept losing at TT_TT


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Nothing currently. :b I had a gimmicky obnoxious team of 3 that I'd use for random wifi that worked pretty well on my first Black save, but I ended up wiping my save to play through the story itself again about a year ago. Currently taking my time playing Black 2 (2-3 hours a day) and might make another team after finishing the game.
> 
> Assuming you've even come near any of the newer games and know the names I'm about to list off, I think it was something like Reuniclus, Conkeldurr and Scrafty. Couldn't remember the moves/stats even if I tried. :b Was a fun setup from what I can actually remember though. I've never been "truly competitive" in that I've never signed up for a site like Smogon or played by their rules, but I do enjoy random wifi from time to time. Playing the occasional really skilled Japanese guy with 2000+ wins can be fun. Some people use really interesting teams/setups. A lot of clever stuff I could never hope to think up on my own. Really fun. Even if it involves me getting my *** handed to me 9 times out of 10. :teeth
> 
> I think I've accidentally completely derailed this thread...


I have White 2!!! I'm up to Clay's gym at the mo though...I'm kinda chugging through it slowly, but I'm liking all the new crazy details and new places and characters and the new pokemon (I caught a riolu hehe).

I would never get rid of my EV trained pokemon though. I ev-trained metagross etc on Pokemon Pearl and then got them transferred over to my White version, now I gotta see if I can get them transferred to White 2  Im disappointed that the GTS Trade hasn't changed, because when I really need to find a certain pokemon, people want a Reshiram Lv 9 or something >_> My white team so far is Pignite, Lucario, Zoruark, Ampharos and Duosion (yes I am a fan of the green goo too).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Great. After all this talk about pokemon, I now _have_ to go out and get Pokemon Black and/or White 2. I didn't even play the first Pokemon Black and White!

And I promised myself I wasn't going to waste anymore money on video games this year. For shame. I want to get that legendary pokemon though.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup. Completely derailed. OH WELL! :teeth



greenee said:


> I have White 2!!! I'm up to Clay's gym at the mo though...I'm kinda chugging through it slowly, but I'm liking all the new crazy details and new places and characters and the new pokemon (I caught a riolu hehe).
> 
> I would never get rid of my EV trained pokemon though. I ev-trained metagross etc on Pokemon Pearl and then got them transferred over to my White version, now I gotta see if I can get them transferred to White 2  Im disappointed that the GTS Trade hasn't changed, because when I really need to find a certain pokemon, people want a Reshiram Lv 9 or something >_> My white team so far is Pignite, Lucario, Zoruark, Ampharos and Duosion (yes I am a fan of the green goo too).


I think I would have transferred the team over had I actually gotten them legitimately. I mean... I even had a spare white game and DS that weren't even being used, so I could have easily restarted and still kept that team before BW2 were even released worldwide. I guess I'm just a combination of lazy and stupid. :b

It's not that big of a deal I guess. Blowing through the story isn't too difficult and can be done with almost anything if you really want to use it. I think I would actually bother breeding a team in these games since I have all of this free time on my hands if it weren't for IVs. It's just way too luck based and way too much of a hassle. I'd rather use something like pokegen and have it all out of the way if I'm going to have it eventually. I just make sure they stay "legal" so the WiFi network will even let me play with them and it stays fair.

If Game Freak ever drops IVs or makes them a lot less luck-based when creating a team, that'll probably be the day I stop cheating to get my teams after I've completed the story.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Great. After all this talk about pokemon, I now _have_ to go out and get Pokemon Black and/or White 2. I didn't even play the first Pokemon Black and White!
> 
> And I promised myself I wasn't going to waste anymore money on video games this year. For shame. I want to get that legendary pokemon though.


I laughed at this for some reason. $35-40 isn't too much to be dropping at once though. Poor college student and all though, I know. :b I don't think playing the prequels is really all that necessary unless you'd be like SUPER into the story. Which I have never seen be the case with anyone playing any Pokemon game. A few really minor things might go over your head, but I'm at least halfway through the main game and I've barely encountered any references to the past 2 that would even matter at all to someone playing these first.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I ended up getting Black 2. True it doesn't cost much, but I bought like 40 games this year (all on sale), plus a 3DS (also on sale). Not like I'm going to have time to play it anyways.

Then I came home and bought a DSi online. Haha I clearly need to get my obsessive compulsive problems treated.

When I was at Best Buy, I saw a girl playing it right in the middle of the store. She was wearing a pokemon shirt, so she most likely worked there. 

In any case, this thread has definitely been derailed, but you know, pokemon players are a type of gamer.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I ended up getting Black 2. True it doesn't cost much, but I bought like 40 games this year (all on sale), plus a 3DS (also on sale). Not like I'm going to have time to play it anyways.
> 
> Then I came home and bought a DSi online. Haha I clearly need to get my obsessive compulsive problems treated.
> 
> ...


Dude you must be loaded. I have White 2 at the moment. Why did you get a DSi though? 3DS is basically the better version of a DSi?

lol yup this threat has been completely taken over and derailed. Sorry OP!! Maybe we should create a pokemon thread lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

greenee said:


> Dude you must be loaded. I have White 2 at the moment. Why did you get a DSi though? 3DS is basically the better version of a DSi?
> 
> lol yup this threat has been completely taken over and derailed. Sorry OP!! Maybe we should create a pokemon thread lol


Because I'm weird about what platforms I play my games on. I like playing them on the system they are meant to be played on. Besides, given that they price dropped it down to $99 I don't feel like I'm wasting too much money.

I'm also making up for the last several years in which I wasn't able to buy games because my parents were too poor.

I know, I have nothing resembling a life whatsoever.

Also if you're talking about loaded in terms of cash, trust me, I'm not.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Because I'm weird about what platforms I play my games on. I like playing them on the system they are meant to be played on.


You... You do know NDS games scale to fit the 3DS screen, right? And if you don't like that very slightly stretched look the 3DS gives, there's a button combination (don't currently remember it) to make NDS games display in their original resolution. Oh well. The deed is done. Having 2 systems is actually kinda nice when it comes to Pokemon anyway. :b No more spending for you!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Toppington said:


> You... You do know NDS games scale to fit the 3DS screen, right? And if you don't like that very slightly stretched look the 3DS gives, there's a button combination (don't currently remember it) to make NDS games display in their original resolution. Oh well. The deed is done. Having 2 systems is actually kinda nice when it comes to Pokemon anyway. :b No more spending for you!


When its on the not-stretched setting its tiny, probably worth getting both if you don't want to look at everything stretched.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> You... You do know NDS games scale to fit the 3DS screen, right? And if you don't like that very slightly stretched look the 3DS gives, there's a button combination (don't currently remember it) to make NDS games display in their original resolution. Oh well. The deed is done. Having 2 systems is actually kinda nice when it comes to Pokemon anyway. :b No more spending for you!


Sure I do, but like I said, I'm weird. I'm a specific type of person. Can't really help it. I guess it's not as bad as some people who buy like 5 DS systems in their lifetime. I only bought one DS and one 3DS, and both were less than full price, so whatevs. There was someone online who bought 3 3DS's and 1 3DS XL. I think I'm way more tame in comparison.

I guess I just needed to go crazy this year. I'm going to spend way less next year. It's hard to resist when a game you really want suddenly goes on sale for $19.99. The majority of games I bought this year were under $30. And I only buy the games I really want anyways. I had to resist the temptation to buy other games on sale because they were still too expensive for me. Some people own like over 2000 games and they'll never play most of them. My collection is significantly smaller in comparison.

Finally, I never owned a DS system of any kind. I was actually originally planning on just buying a DS system, but then the 3DS went on sale. Now I have both.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Sure I do, but like I said, I'm weird. I'm a specific type of person. Can't really help it. I guess it's not as bad as some people who buy like 5 DS systems in their lifetime. I only bought one DS and one 3DS, and both were less than full price, so whatevs. There was someone online who bought 3 3DS's and 1 3DS XL. I think I'm way more tame in comparison.
> 
> I guess I just needed to go crazy this year. I'm going to spend way less next year. It's hard to resist when a game you really want suddenly goes on sale for $19.99. The majority of games I bought this year were under $30. And I only buy the games I really want anyways. I had to resist the temptation to buy other games on sale because they were still too expensive for me. Some people own like over 2000 games and they'll never play most of them. My collection is significantly smaller in comparison.
> 
> Finally, I never owned a DS system of any kind. I was actually originally planning on just buying a DS system, but then the 3DS went on sale. Now I have both.


I apologize if it seems like I was trying to lecture you on how to spend your money. I honestly wasn't. This is just me trying to have conversation. Whoops.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Sure I do, but like I said, I'm weird. I'm a specific type of person. Can't really help it. I guess it's not as bad as some people who buy like 5 DS systems in their lifetime. I only bought one DS and one 3DS, and both were less than full price, so whatevs. There was someone online who bought 3 3DS's and 1 3DS XL. I think I'm way more tame in comparison.
> 
> I guess I just needed to go crazy this year. I'm going to spend way less next year. It's hard to resist when a game you really want suddenly goes on sale for $19.99. The majority of games I bought this year were under $30. And I only buy the games I really want anyways. I had to resist the temptation to buy other games on sale because they were still too expensive for me. Some people own like over 2000 games and they'll never play most of them. My collection is significantly smaller in comparison.
> 
> Finally, I never owned a DS system of any kind. I was actually originally planning on just buying a DS system, but then the 3DS went on sale. Now I have both.


I don't find that weird at all. This is weird --> one of my friends owns 3 copies of the same Oasis album O_O


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Yup. Completely derailed. OH WELL! :teeth
> 
> I think I would have transferred the team over had I actually gotten them legitimately. I mean... I even had a spare white game and DS that weren't even being used, so I could have easily restarted and still kept that team before BW2 were even released worldwide. I guess I'm just a combination of lazy and stupid. :b
> 
> ...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I apologize if it seems like I was trying to lecture you on how to spend your money. I honestly wasn't. This is just me trying to have conversation. Whoops.


Don't worry about it. I probably deserve one anyways. I just desperately want to get back into pokemon, and at least if I have two systems, I can trade back and forth.

Besides, I still live at home, and my parents are nice enough to not charge me rent, but I give them a bit to help out when they need it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

To get back on topic, some people are clearly way more passionate about games than I am seeing as how they play like every game that comes out where I just only pick up the games I desperately want to play. These days I don't have the energy to play games obsessively like I used to. When I was a kid, I literally played Pokemon Gold all day every day (there's that pokemon discussion popping up again) trying to raise every single one of my pokemon (and I mean _every_ one) up to level 100 with an unbeatable moveset. I wanted to become _the_ pokemon master.

Too bad a new pokemon game came out and my hardwork was all for naught. Also my game glitched up and I lost most of them anyways. I still have Silver, but the battery has unfortunately died. Sometime next year I'm going to get Soul Silver, and maybe the other Pokemon games, just so I can finally catch up with the series after missing 3 generations.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

greenee said:


> What's pokegen?


PC program that lets you edit various things on your Pokemon save files by making a code to use with an AR. If you don't know what an AR is, it's a cheap little NDS game cart shaped thing that plugs into the DS that allows you to use cheat codes on about any DS game released. Aside from 3DS games. A lot of people use one to quickly make a team they can use for competitive Pokemon games rather than spending all of that time breeding and EV training. I tend to use it for about any game once I've gotten bored of the game on it's own. Simple to use and can make dull games fun again for a bit. I like it anyway. :b


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm trying to become a NO Gamer, I'm slowly reaching that goal.

Sports games are definitely the casual gamer's favorites. Sports games are usually the gateway game (it would seem. for those who doubt they'd be into games). Sports games provide a good gaming experience without the loser/nerd/geek/lame/no life connotations.

As for Call of Duty..all types of gamers play that. From super hardcore to super casual. Halo has a similar audience.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

My DS literally just arrived today. That was super fast. I have to say that my purchase was totally worth it. Playing DS games on it feels way better than playing on 3DS. 

Now, to hide my debit card and cut off my hands to prevent myself from buying anymore things.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I consider myself like Crimson Trigger I stradle the line between hardcore, and casual. I am hardcore in the sense of I love a gripping storyline... but if I just wanna game for a short bit I play some sort of sports or fighting game. 

I am Passionate about Halo.. I even pre ordered 4 with a new console so I could replace my old one bc it is about to crap out on me.. I think I like Halo a lot bc I was offered when I was 16 to play professionally.. ( I turned that down due to my parents saying no) I wish I would have done it though... 

I have a friend that his life revolves around WoW, he is a hardcore gamer through and through so much so to the point he is almost 30 still lives with his parents and doesn't want a girlfriend unless she games as much as he does...


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Toppington said:


> PC program that lets you edit various things on your Pokemon save files by making a code to use with an AR. If you don't know what an AR is, it's a cheap little NDS game cart shaped thing that plugs into the DS that allows you to use cheat codes on about any DS game released. Aside from 3DS games. A lot of people use one to quickly make a team they can use for competitive Pokemon games rather than spending all of that time breeding and EV training. I tend to use it for about any game once I've gotten bored of the game on it's own. Simple to use and can make dull games fun again for a bit. I like it anyway. :b


To pokegen: OMG WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE???

To Toppington: thanks for telling me!!! i googled it up and downloaded it and I got myself a darkrai because I missed the event. I also got a few more legendaries XPPP I also made a EV-trained shiny Beldum to be evolved but I don't feel really happy with it at the moment


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> My DS literally just arrived today. That was super fast. I have to say that my purchase was totally worth it. Playing DS games on it feels way better than playing on 3DS.
> 
> Now, to hide my debit card and cut off my hands to prevent myself from buying anymore things.


Wait! Don't cut your hands off yet. I suggest you play Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney!!!


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Gusthebus said:


> I consider myself like Crimson Trigger I stradle the line between hardcore, and casual. I am hardcore in the sense of I love a gripping storyline... but if I just wanna game for a short bit I play some sort of sports or fighting game.
> 
> I am Passionate about Halo.. I even pre ordered 4 with a new console so I could replace my old one bc it is about to crap out on me.. I think I like Halo a lot bc I was offered when I was 16 to play professionally.. ( I turned that down due to my parents saying no) I wish I would have done it though...
> 
> I have a friend that his life revolves around WoW, he is a hardcore gamer through and through so much so to the point he is almost 30 still lives with his parents and doesn't want a girlfriend unless she games as much as he does...


I saw the trailer for \halo 4 and it looks good which makes me wish I had an Xbox now. But I already own a lot of consoles like PS3, PSP, PS2 and the 3DS so I don't see the point in having another console


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

greenee said:


> Wait! Don't cut your hands off yet. I suggest you play Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney!!!


I wanted to get that actually, but considering I went way over what I was originally planning on spending this year, I'm going to save my DS collecting for next year. I ended up buying like 8 DS games this year, most of them used, along with the other used and bargain games I've bought, with 2 game systems and blah de blah blah blah.

So next year I'm going to buy DS games, but only if I can get them at a good bargain. I doubt I'd be able to find most games new for a good price anymore. I know it's on the Wii, but I'd like to see if I could get it for the DS first.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I wanted to get that actually, but considering I went way over what I was originally planning on spending this year, I'm going to save my DS collecting for next year. I ended up buying like 8 DS games this year, most of them used, along with the other used and bargain games I've bought, with 2 game systems and blah de blah blah blah.
> 
> So next year I'm going to buy DS games, but only if I can get them at a good bargain. I doubt I'd be able to find most games new for a good price anymore. I know it's on the Wii, but I'd like to see if I could get it for the DS first.


Yep yep a lot of good games are unfortunately at high prices and honestly wait for a bit then the prices will go down, but then there are games where the prices will NEVER go down because they are in high demand (like Pokemon). What games did you buy for the DS?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

greenee said:


> Yep yep a lot of good games are unfortunately at high prices and honestly wait for a bit then the prices will go down, but then there are games where the prices will NEVER go down because they are in high demand (like Pokemon). What games did you buy for the DS?


Mario Kart DS, Radiant Historia, Dragon Quest IX, Chrono Trigger, Rhythm Heaven, Mario and Luigi Partners in Time and Bowser's Inside Story, and then Pokemon Black 2. Found most of these under $20, except for Pokemon and Radiant Historia which were new.


----------

